# Today’s failure - Gnocchi



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Another thing that I've had on the back burner for years. I didn't watch the whole vid, just the part where he forms the gnocchi. A long time ago I bought a gnocchi board. With that you can take them a step further in the forming. Simple.

using a gnocchi board - Google Search


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Never heard of it before but it does look great, that has to be good. I do like to watch cooking shows at times but I never have watch a lot of that guy. His attitude toward others ticks me off, so I don't watch him. He was civil in that video so I watched it, very interesting and that does look doable. Thanks for the heads up.

Wooley, couldn't you just make that little board, it doesn't look that difficult.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes it would likely be easy to make. It could be made it with a V router bit or a sharp V carving gouge, even a gunstock makers checkering tool. This one is longer than the board I have. Most seem to be made from Beechwood. Don't know why it did this.



https://www.amazon.com/Fantes-Gnocchi-Beechwood-8-Inches-Original/dp/B0019R7SPS/ref=sxin_9_ac_d_rm?ac_md=1-1-Y2F2YXRlbGxpIG1ha2Vy-ac_d_rm&crid=1PNARQIWVU6XT&cv_ct_cx=gnocchi+board&dchild=1&keywords=gnocchi+board&pd_rd_i=B0019R7SPS&pd_rd_r=812ca105-49e4-4aa4-a20d-01a6c0548a87&pd_rd_w=wy4da&pd_rd_wg=0qsTz&pf_rd_p=b6dc128d-7461-4205-b97b-a956bf7315b7&pf_rd_r=666PBANJ95JCN1G5NEVN&psc=1&qid=1605530343&sprefix=gncchi%2Caps%2C197&sr=1-2-12d4272d-8adb-4121-8624-135149aa9081


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Jim, Wooley, I just watched grandma Gina make gnocchi and I realized besides overcooking
them, I didn’t use enough flour. I can’t wait to make them again...Grandma Gina put pecorino 
romano instead of ricotta... She also rolled them on a fork. My son in law uses the wood board, you can use a fork just as easily...watch Grandma Gina do it. I’m telling you try them 
they are delicious...also, I cooked the potatoes in the microwave - much easier.





Italian Grandma Makes Gnocchi







video.search.yahoo.com


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

ok, here we go...I started a new batch with three micro potatoes.
I added salt, pepper, chopped parsley, about 1/2 cup pecorino romano
cheese and some fresh ground nutmeg...after it cools off I’ll add the egg and flour.
stay tuned...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here they are, ready for the pot. Wish me luck!


Two Knots said:


> ok, here we go...I started a new batch with three micro potatoes.
> I added salt, pepper, chopped parsley, about 1/2 cup pecorino romano
> cheese and some fresh ground nutmeg...after it cools off I’ll add the egg and flour.
> stay tuned...


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here we are so far, ready for the pot. Wish me luck!
After it cooled down I added one egg and one whole cup of sifted flour and more for dusting.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I forgot to tell ya that I rolled it off the fork, and it was successful... It only took a couple of minutes for it to come to the top of the pot and to cook...
It was delicious, next time I’m going to make spinach gnocchi.  
The head knot loved it! He said I bet it would be good with beef stew...that’s the German in him.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Look at this recipe for ricotta gnocchi ( no potatoes)








Ricotta Gnocchi


Get Ricotta Gnocchi Recipe from Food Network




www.foodnetwork.com


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Looks good TK.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> Look at this recipe for ricotta gnocchi ( no potatoes)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you going to make the recipe complete with pancetta tomato sauce?


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Yes, I’ll try it. I’ve seen tomato sauce recipes with butter before, but never tried it.
I think I’ll use bacon instead of pancetta though after reading about the health concerns.
I have several pounds of bacon in my freezer.

*Health Concerns*
Associated cancer risk is likely related to the presence of nitrosamines in processed meat products like pancetta. Nitrosamines are carcinogenic compounds formed by the reaction of nitrites and amines.[17][18] Nitrites are added during processing to act as preservatives and as antibacterial agents against clostridium botulinum, the toxin that causes botulism. Amines are naturally-occurring compounds found in meats.[19] Nitrosamines are often formed in high temperatures,[20] like those required to produce bacon, one processed meat in which nitrosamines have been consistently found.[19]

Nitrosamines have also been shown to play a part in Alzheimer's and other neurodegenerative diseases, as well as type 1 and 2 diabetes.[21]


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Wooley, you going to try the gnocchi? The last one I made with the 1/2 cup of Romano cheese was awesome...I made it and it and sat on the counter for about 1 1/2 hours until I was ready to cook them. I think I used 4 medium potatoes to 1 + cup of flour and one egg.
They only take a few minutes to cook. Follow my recipe with the parsley and nutmeg.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Yes, that's something I'd intended to do a long time ago and just forgot. May be after Thanksgiving. Until then I'm going to be pretty busy making other things ahead.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Daughter makes good gnocchi‘s and they are like OliveGarden‘s. Instead of a fork she puts them on Her cooling rack and pushes them down for the ridges. They’re more tender then the store-bought ones. When she makes a huge batch of her chicken gnocchi soup for fundraisers she just buys gnocchi’s.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Startingover said:


> Daughter makes good gnocchi‘s and they are like OliveGarden‘s. Instead of a fork she puts them on Her cooling rack and pushes them down for the ridges. They’re more tender then the store-bought ones. When she makes a huge batch of her chicken gnocchi soup for fundraisers she just buys gnocchi’s.


That’s the way I made them for the second time, rolled them off a fork.
They didn’t look to professional, but, they sure were tasty. I bought ricotta to make the ricotta recipe that I posted from food network.
I’m only going to make a small batch, cause I have a feeling they’re not going to be as good as the potato ones. I’m also going to try Gordon Ramsey’s recipe again.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> That’s the way I made them for the second time, rolled them off a fork.
> They didn’t look to professional, but, they sure were tasty. I bought ricotta to make the ricotta recipe that I posted from food network.
> I’m only going to make a small batch, cause I have a feeling they’re not going to be as good as the potato ones. I’m also going to try Gordon Ramsey’s recipe again.



I didn’t didn’t know you could make them other than with potatoes. I think I would just like potato ones but they’re the only ones I’ve ever had.


----------

